

Interactive Google Doodle celebrates 40th anniversary of Rubik's cube - anigbrowl
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&ei=Tpl5U8nJCaKrjALU6YDgCg&ved=0CBcQ1S4

======
Sir_Cmpwn
I can solve a cube by hand, but this made me realize that it's mostly muscle
memory by now. I couldn't solve it on the web.

~~~
thechut
Exactly this. It's much harder to work with only being able to view it in 2
dimensions at once as well.

~~~
pulkitanand
Agreed. I managed to solve it, but only after I got to know the keyboard
controls. Much easier to manage. [http://www.google.com/doodles/rubiks-
cube](http://www.google.com/doodles/rubiks-cube)

------
Strilanc
The control is a bit frustrating. Kept turning in directions I didn't intend.
Took 6x as long as it would with my hands.

------
BorisMelnik
anyone else notice they included sharing buttons for Facebook, Twitter and
others under the doodle? Just thought it was kind of anti-diagnostic of what
they usually do.

------
vkjv
This doesn't work for me in Chrome 34 for Linux. I get the "use a real browser
message." Anybody else have that problem?

------
__Animesh__
I was wondering if I'm able to get this game for my android phone.

------
sakri
If anyone is less lazy than me, what is this using? css3? canvas? webgl?

~~~
Jare
css 3d transforms via Three.js

